# cd dvd Printer for photographers



## charleshoude (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am a professional photographer from MA, I am looking for an machine which can label and burn my photography cds/dvds.

Please suggest .....thanks in advance:meh::thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 20, 2010)

I know many photographers, myself included, who use Lightscribe discs & burner.  The images are monotone (although you can buy different colored discs) but they do look pretty good.   The problem is that they are painfully slow to burn and many people burn each disc multiple times to get the contrast that they want.  My last wedding, the discs took 26 minutes for each image burn and I did each one three times.  (plus the time to burn the files/slideshow etc.)

I also know several photographers who are going with printable discs.  These have a paper surface that you can print directly on with an inkjet printer.  The quality good, it looks like a photo print.  

In North America, there is one company who holds the patent for printers that can print on discs.  I can't remember which...maybe Epson or something.  They aren't too expensive.  In Europe, most major brands will have this option.  And because of that, you can buy a North American printer and then separately buy the parts to add a disc printing tray.  For example, I could add a print tray to my Canon P4400 (or whatever the model number is).  

I used to use adhesive labels, but they always seemed to look cheesy.


----------



## hsteward90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I use this and just print a picture I took on it.

CD Label Refills for Inkjet/Laser, White Matte (MEM32020412)


----------



## marieparamount (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Charles,

Even I am a professional photographer and I burn around 200 dvds per month for my Portfolio.

I suggest you to go for Xlnt Idea Nexis pro.
I bought this from http://www.disc2disc.com  its work good; I am sure it will help for you too.

All the best
:thumbup:


----------



## clarkrichards (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello Charles,

I think Marie is right but you can also try Primera Bravo: Primera BravoPro Xi2 Disc Publisher

I am using this machine since last 1year I haven&#8217;t face any problem till now.

CD DVD Printer


----------



## mikej (Oct 28, 2010)

I used primera bravo a year ago I was not satisfied with their Robotic technology. Because of single axis for print and disc picker it is taking lot of time. poor design and amazingly bad software...:thumbdown: The design is so poor that tech support recommends covering the unit with a towel to keep out light so the unit will function in a lit room!
I lost my patience:er: and moved to Xlnt idea Nexis Pro. This is quite impressive compare to primera.

Bravo Pro comes with Single CMY cartridge where as nexis pro comes with 6 Color Photo cartridge which is excellent to print label on CD/DVD's

I strongly recommand you to go with Xlnt Idea Nexis PRO
Nexis Pro and Primera Bravo Pro Comparison


----------



## marieangelique (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Mike,

I am a professional designer from NY. I am using this printer from past 6months.
Initially I got a problem with the software after too many calls to tech team, Finally it&#8217;s working fine.

As you said single axis is time taking process that&#8217;s true. I never tried Xlnt idea Nexis pro black.


----------

